# Logs



## tzoi516 (Feb 27, 2014)

I want to start using a local X-based logging system on my FreeBSD computer to log tasks, what I've done, etc. Does anyone have suggestions? Thanks.

PS: I wasn't sure where to post this, so I posted it here.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 27, 2014)

Vim?


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 27, 2014)

Something more database-y. So if anyone wants to see what happened on a certain day I can call that specific information up.


----------



## fonz (Feb 27, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> Something more database-y. So if anyone wants to see what happened on a certain day I can call that specific information up.


I'm not aware of anything in the ports tree, but coding something along those lines looks straightforward enough to me. In fact, a shell script with a dialog (or x11/xdialog) frontend and a databases/sqlite3 backend should do the job.


----------

